# Acceptable lighting?



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

So in my slow gaining of knowledge, I'm trying to understand lighting and it's effects on plants. I'm basically experimenting on a 10g tank. It only has S. Subulata and some Amazon Swords. Everything is in place, but I have some questions about the lighting: It's a desktop light with a Spiral Florescent. Here is what I know about the specifics:

26watts
5000K was the rated Color Temp.

So is this good for grow plants? What would it be considered, high light, low light, etc? Since it's a 10g tank, there's 2.6wpg.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It is low light, possibly too low. That type of bulb wastes much of the light thru restrike, where the light from the tube hits nothing but the adjacent tube. The reflector is also likely to be ineffective and the light not spread out well over the tank. If you want good lighting, look at http://www.ahsupply.com/twox.htm. If you make a simple wood box hood, as shown in instructions on that website, use two of those kits ($33 plus the bulbs and shipping) you will have good enough lighting for any plants you want to grow. Or, you can find cheap ordinary fluorescent fixtures and adapt them to a simple wood hood, but it won't be much cheaper than the much better AH Supply kits.

Another option is to again make a simple wood box hood, and install two sockets in it for two of those spiral fluorescent bulbs. That will also be an acceptable light level, and probably the cheapest way to go.


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> It is low light, possibly too low. That type of bulb wastes much of the light thru restrike, where the light from the tube hits nothing but the adjacent tube. The reflector is also likely to be ineffective and the light not spread out well over the tank. If you want good lighting, look at http://www.ahsupply.com/twox.htm. If you make a simple wood box hood, as shown in instructions on that website, use two of those kits ($33 plus the bulbs and shipping) you will have good enough lighting for any plants you want to grow. Or, you can find cheap ordinary fluorescent fixtures and adapt them to a simple wood hood, but it won't be much cheaper than the much better AH Supply kits.
> 
> Another option is to again make a simple wood box hood, and install two sockets in it for two of those spiral fluorescent bulbs. That will also be an acceptable light level, and probably the cheapest way to go.


Hi, which kit are you referring to for the 10gal? I'm trying to find a right lightning system for my 10gal as well. I checked the AH supply as well, is it the 2x13? you mean two of the 2 x13? but thats only 26 watts.. Another option is the 2x36 for $63 bucks, but that might be too much for 10gal? or perhaps even the 1x36watt for $42?

Thanks


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What are you going to start out with? You'll need CO2 (DIY or pressurized) on a 10 gallon with the 36w kit or risk getting algae. The 2x13w kit will be more manageable...you can maybe only dose Excel, but even with 26w, I recommend DIY CO2.

It also depends on what kind of substrate you'll have, what plants you want, etc...etc...any fertilizers?


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

epicfish said:


> What are you going to start out with? You'll need CO2 (DIY or pressurized) on a 10 gallon with the 36w kit or risk getting algae. The 2x13w kit will be more manageable...you can maybe only dose Excel, but even with 26w, I recommend DIY CO2.
> 
> It also depends on what kind of substrate you'll have, what plants you want, etc...etc...any fertilizers?


Hi, thanks for the reply, I want to grow HC for the foreground, I'm currently using hagen natural co2 system, flourite fertilzer and plant gro fertilizer by nutrfin. I'm only considering 1 36 watts because I'm possibly gettig most of the plants which requires high lights characteristic.


----------

